# Simple up and down prop



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

I am sure I am missing something (I usually am), but can someone point me to a link around here for a how-to on a simple prop that makes something (oh, say a mask) move up and down? I am not looking for a pneumatic *pop* just a slow up and down motion.

Thanks!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

u could use a wiper motor, and some sort of set-up to get themovement U want...


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Seamus said:


> I am sure I am missing something (I usually am), but can someone point me to a link around here for a how-to on a simple prop that makes something (oh, say a mask) move up and down? I am not looking for a pneumatic *pop* just a slow up and down motion.
> 
> Thanks!


Try this site. I used their plans to make a slowly moving figure that rises and falls behind my driveway gate. And it worked great.
http://www.perronhalloween.homestead.com/pkboo.html

I used these plans first:
http://www.partiers.com/hauntedsummitviewdrive/peekaboo.html
But believe me, the other version works a lot better.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great link Oct!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

hey cool link there. I too made some peek a boo skellies sometime back using a slow motor. here are some of my moving props.
Prop Movie clips pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the couple in the coffins


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

thanks...this year I will make the tombstones to go with them.....Doomed Groom and Buried Bride. The peek a boo skellies will be placed behind there once again LOL. I do have a compressor but still chicken to use it so for now i stick with slow moving motors LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah I know what ya mean! LOL PLus, it seems the compressor stuff costs a whole lot more per prop than motors. I'm not in a position to spend that much yet.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

seamus...do you know BOB -O from St Louis. he is on the Halloween L. He made a cool monster props...ok several slow moving but errie props that go up and down behind a wall. And a slow moving monster who slowly leans out from behind a curtain then back again. Um let me see if i can find his link and I think it shows the way he made his as well.


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank you one and all for the links and the ideas. Wormy, if you could find the link that would be great. Something peeking around a corner would work perfectly given how my house is set up.

Basically I'm looking for something to put to the left of my sidewalk, to distract the TOTers (etc.) from the pneumatic to their right until it pops.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

wormyt said:


> hey cool link there. I too made some peek a boo skellies sometime back using a slow motor. here are some of my moving props.
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/Prop Movie clips/


I like your pair of peek-a-boo skellies. It uses the same basic mechanism as the grave crawler I built, except turned upwards instead of outwards. I like the effect. I might have to try that myself.

http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u174/octoberist_photos/?action=view&current=DCP_2246.jpg
http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u174/octoberist_photos/?action=view&current=CRWLMECH.jpg


----------

